# Fluval FX5 Media



## Mainefishguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi all,

Thanks for taking the time to read this.

I am purchasing a new FX5 and would like to know what you all recommend for media. Also, does any kind of media come with the filter?
I do not want carbon so any other suggestions im open to. Please indicate what basket you put yours in etc.

I have a 75g tank. 1 11" oscar, 1 5" rafael catfish, 1 3" female convict.

Substrate is Sand, I have a few large smooth river rocks and a piece of d-wood.

Currently I have 1 2017 Eheim and 1 2013 Eheim. I am looking to upgrade the 2013 to the FX5 because I am disappointed with the tanks mechanical filtration. Im hoping the FX5 will do the job for mechanical filtration and the Eheim 2017 do most of the Bio.

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## Shizark (Mar 26, 2012)

If I were you I'd click that search button and type in FX5 media. YOu will get 20 different threads with the answer you are looking for. NOt being rude either, just a way to find the answer quicker.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I use 1500g of ceramic rings, 500 in each tray, and a marineland blue/white filter pad that comes in sheets cut to fit each tray. One of the blue/white pads in each tray. In my bottom tray the pad is under the ceramic rings and on top of them in the top two trays. Works well for me.


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

I got 1500g of Fluval Biomax bio rings in all 3 trays. But the last tray I also put some polyester pillow stuffing from Walmart to pick up fine matters. Do not use any 'pre filter media' because they're waste of money.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

thatbb6 said:


> I got 1500g of Fluval Biomax bio rings in all 3 trays. But the last tray I also put some polyester pillow stuffing from Walmart to pick up fine matters. Do not use any 'pre filter media' because they're waste of money.


Biomax and sponge material cut to fit in mine. But I will disagree with the prefilter media part. I have Ehfimech ceramic noodles in one tray in a couple of my filters and it traps tremendous amounts of detritus. Plus it doesn't tend to clog like poly fill material. Just my .02.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I use Biomax and Seachem Matrix in my trays. One tray is full Biomax, one tray is full Matrix, and one is mixed. I have a new filter setup too so waiting to see how all this works but I use the Matrix and Biomax in other filters also...the nice thing about the Matrix is it does a great job of "trapping" stuff and developing the biomedia quickly.


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> I use 1500g of ceramic rings, 500 in each tray, and a marineland blue/white filter pad that comes in sheets cut to fit each tray. One of the blue/white pads in each tray. In my bottom tray the pad is under the ceramic rings and on top of them in the top two trays. Works well for me.


Razorback....What is the reason for using filter pads in the trays if the trays are surrounded by all that sponge.
I may be getting an FX5 and was wondering.
tks.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

MarkyMark75 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > I use 1500g of ceramic rings, 500 in each tray, and a marineland blue/white filter pad that comes in sheets cut to fit each tray. One of the blue/white pads in each tray. In my bottom tray the pad is under the ceramic rings and on top of them in the top two trays. Works well for me.
> ...


Sponge allows quite a bit of bypass plus allows smaller particles to pass through. When cleaning the blue/white pads they are MUCH dirtier than the sponges. I can't emphasize enough the word MUCH. My water stays crystal clear from water change to water change.


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

DrgRcr said:


> thatbb6 said:
> 
> 
> > I got 1500g of Fluval Biomax bio rings in all 3 trays. But the last tray I also put some polyester pillow stuffing from Walmart to pick up fine matters. Do not use any 'pre filter media' because they're waste of money.
> ...


It clogs because it works. If your Ehfimech noodles work that well why don't you use it for the FX5 as well? A bag of Polyfil stuffing is about $4 and it lasts at least 8 months for me. Water is sparkly clear and it's not murky for yellow. To each his own but the combo I'm running is extremely cost effective.


----------



## Mainefishguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I bought a few different things to play around with. 1000g of Fluval biomax, 750g of the fluval prefilter media, a pack of the fine filter pads and a pack of the water polishing pads. I am hoping to fine the right combination with these.


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> MarkyMark75 said:
> 
> 
> > 13razorbackfan said:
> ...


I see, thanks.
One more quick q...I like your tank set up, but noticed no real caves besides the holey rock that you have.
Is there a reason for this?
Just doing my research on what works...
tks.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah....they like to sift the sand and like the open water. It is also easier to clean in and around the rocks but my spray bar does a good job keeping the tank clean. It also helps keep them from establishing territories. Overall I like the open look to it. I have done caves and structures so much in the past I just wanted something different.


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Yeah....they like to sift the sand and like the open water. It is also easier to clean in and around the rocks but my spray bar does a good job keeping the tank clean. It also helps keep them from establishing territories. Overall I like the open look to it. I have done caves and structures so much in the past I just wanted something different.


I have a stupid question: How does a spraybar keep the tank clean?
isn't it just the output that agitates the water for oxygen?
Or does the spray bar act also as a powerhead to move debris back into the filter, hence keeping it clean?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

MarkyMark75 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah....they like to sift the sand and like the open water. It is also easier to clean in and around the rocks but my spray bar does a good job keeping the tank clean. It also helps keep them from establishing territories. Overall I like the open look to it. I have done caves and structures so much in the past I just wanted something different.
> ...


It does both in my case. Mine extends all the way across the tank and rolls down the front of the glass keeping the sand clean. The FX5 puts out enough current to keep debris and waste afloat long enough for my intakes to suck it up.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

+1

I got no poo in any of my tanks with FX5's and spray bars. I had to reposition a couple of rocks that were trapping some, but once I did that it just blows around until it gets sucked up.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Forgot to mention media. I'm running two FX5 polishers and three FX5 filter pads in the top tray (+10 on the stock sponges not catching much). Full biomax in the middle tray, then a polisher at the bottom of the bottom tray and the rest of the bottom tray full of Biomax. It's a new setup but I expect it to work very well. Following the logic of Razor's setup - the polisher at the bottom of the bottom tray helps to keep any chunks of Biomax out of the impeller.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Dawg2012 said:


> +1
> 
> I got no poo in any of my tanks with FX5's and spray bars. I had to reposition a couple of rocks that were trapping some, but once I did that it just blows around until it gets sucked up.


I have plenty of poo if you need some Dawg  but what the heck...I love cleaning fish poo...gives me and my fish a wonderful bonding experience  :roll:


----------

